# Ad issue



## DougCA (Nov 24, 2018)

There appears to be a malicious ad that says “Congratulations User!” and opens another tab to some scam site. May want to investigate.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah, this is a known issue. Site has done nothing about it. Best to use a browser with an adblocker.

Try adblock for chrome on desktop, or I use CM Browser on mobile just for this site.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Yeah, this is a known issue. Site has done nothing about it. Best to use a browser with an adblocker.
> 
> Try adblock for chrome on desktop, or I use CM Browser on mobile just for this site.



Our admins know about this.  They are working on a fix.   They just dont let stuff go.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 24, 2018)

It is a problem . It does stop when you contribute to the site . The adds help pay for all the free info and knowledge . It's nice that there is no charge to join . After being here and learning ALL KINDS OF THINGS  I never even thought about before , it's well worth the money to help out and turn off adds .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes we are aware of it and working to resolve it.  Doug is this on PC of mobile device? Also if you can get screenshots of where its taking you that helps alot.


----------



## meyerwelding (Nov 25, 2018)




----------

